# to re-wild or not



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all...I am simply starting this thread so that all can get in on this topic with danny and geo ....they mentioned starting a new thread for the discussion that was started off of a different thread...

Ooopss sorry...the other thread was;

Bolson Tortoise (Gophers flavomarginatus)


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2011)

Umm... what was the other thread?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm confused


----------



## mctlong (Aug 5, 2011)

Are we talking about this one?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Bolson-tortoise-Gopherus-flavomarginatus?page=2#axzz1UCp4F2az


----------



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry again...using my stupid smart phone and it is spelling for me again....other thread was under;
Bolson Tortoise (Gophers flavomarginatus)


----------



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes Shelly, that is the one


----------

